# [SOLVED] Cannot open User folder



## Sbbu (Apr 2, 2012)

Whenever I open my user folder (the one with the same name as the user that you are currently on. eg. My user folder is called "Jeremy") my computer freezes completely, I can't do anything at all, not even move the mouse and the only possible way to get out of it is to force-shutdown by holding down the power button. I tried opening other folders and I have no problems, it only seems to be that one folder. Incase anyone wants to know, here are my system specs:

OS: Windows Vista Home Premium Service Pack 2
RAM: 2.0GB
Processor: Intel Pentium 2.0 GHz
Graphics: Intel Series Chipset Family (i think)

Could somebody please help me with this, I'm on the verge of buying a new computer.


----------



## JonBastyan (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Cannot open User folder*

Start > Run > Type;


```
%userprofile%
```
Hit Enter

Let me know whether that works... 


Regards, Jon


----------



## Sbbu (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cannot open User folder*

Hi Jon, I tried what you said and it opened my User Profile folder, but after that my computer ran for about 1 second before it did the usual and froze completely, and once again, I had to force-shutdown the computer.


----------



## Sbbu (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cannot open User folder*

Just did a full scan with MalwareBytes-AntiMalware to be safe. It didn't find anything, so its unlikely that this is caused by a virus.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Cannot open User folder*

Enable the Hidden Administrator account. and log in as *Administrator*. See If you can open your old user folder, create a new user account for yourself with admin privileges. Log in as the new user. Now log out as new user, and log in as Admin and copy the user files (Documents, Music, Pictures etc) into the new user account, you then can delete the old user file.


----------



## Sbbu (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cannot open User folder*

Everything went fine up until I had to move the files from my old user to the new one. I went into C:\Users\Jeremy in the "Administrator" user, and it worked for an extra 5 seconds, before once again, freezing completely thus making me have to force shutdown the computer. I think I have a few System Restore points from before this problem started, but I want that to be a last resort as I haven't made a restore point in a long, long time.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Cannot open User folder*

Restore points do not backup personal files, only Windows System files (updates, drivers etc) so you will not loose any data by doing a System Restore.


----------



## Sbbu (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cannot open User folder*

Oh, ok. I'll restore then.


----------



## Sbbu (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cannot open User folder*

Ok, I thought I had made a restore point, in fact not long ago it said I had. But now apparently all my restore points have dissapeared...


----------



## Sbbu (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cannot open User folder*

Ok nevermind, I've fixed it. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Cannot open User folder*



> Ok nevermind, I've fixed it.


Do prey tell, tell us how you fixed it so the rest of the class can learn, and then please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## Sbbu (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Cannot open User folder*

Solution:

Ok, first of all, the cause of this was a corrupt download from Adobe Download Assistant so if you have never used it before, this probabely won't fix it for you.

1. Enable the hidden Administrator user.
2. Create new user
3. Login as the new user.
4. Logout as the new user and login as the Administrator.
5. Move all files from your old user to new one, *EXCEPT* any files Adobe Download Assistant has created, *DO NOT* even select any of them, or your computer will freeze.
6. Remove old user.
7. Login to new user and disable the administrator user.
8. Done!


----------

